# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Amber DeLuca

## Polyneikos

Μια πολυ γνωστη αθλητρια του figure-bb είναι η Amber DeLuca η οποία έχει κοφτερή σιλουέτα σαν τομαχόουκ,μια φτασμενη αθλητρια που είναιταυτόχρονα πρέσβειρα της Ινδιάνικης κοινότητας στην Αμερική !
Βετερανος της επιχείρησης Καταιγίδας της Ερήμου,πρώην American Gladiator,γνωστή με το όνομα Απάτσι.
Ξεκίνησε με βόλει στο λύκειο,παράλληλα ξεκίνησε τα βάρη για την ενδυνάμωση της,έκανε στίβο και όταν  ήταν τελειόφοιτη έκανε ρεκόρ στον δίσκο.Τελικα μπήκε στο κολέγιο με υποτροφία στο βόλεϊ.Υπήρξε πρωταθλητρια στην Πενσυλβάνια στο arm wrestling,έκανε αναρρίχηση και κερδισε τον ετησιο διαγωνισμό Air Combat Command όταν ηταν στην αεροπορια των ΗΠΑ.Επίσης έχει κερδίσει τρεις φορες τους αγωνες Bill the Kid Tompstone που περιλαμβανουν εμπόδια.
Επάγγελμα:Ειδικός ανθρώπινων πόρων(εργασιακες σχέσεις) για την ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση.
'Οχι και άσχημα ε;;
Ύψος: 1.75, 82 κιλά.

----------


## NASSER

Απλα δεν παιζεται   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

 :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## billys15

Πολυ ωραια!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## napstor

τελεια 8)

----------


## RUHL

πολυνικε απορια με "πλατη"  :02. Idea:   :02. Cyclops:   :02. Cyclops:   φωτος γιατι δεν βαζεις  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :01. lol:

----------


## Polyneikos

χα,χα,θα ήθελες ε;;Καλα θα ηταν αλλά ειναι επικινδυνες οι πισινες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## RUHL

βαλε ρε να μην δουμε την πλατη δηλαδη τον κορητσιων γενικα δεν βαζεις  :02. Drunken:   :02. Rocking:   ρατσιστης εισαι ?  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## Muscleboss

η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάντα τις συμπαθούσα τις ινδιάνες  :01. lol:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Nick3

> Επάγγελμα:Ειδικός ανθρώπινων πόρων(*εργασιακες σχέσεις*) για την ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση.


Πες το κι έτσι.Μου φαίνεται την έχω πετύχει σε σκηνή "εκπαιδευτικού" περιεχομένου με τη Melissa Dettwiller..   :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mythonas

Τρομερή η Απάτσι, τέλειο κορμί και πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα σαράντα απ΄ ότι βλέπω. Κώστα κέντησες για άλλη μια φορά. Αν ζητήσω κι άλλες λεπτομέρειες θα μου δώσεις την γνωστή απάντηση Ρουσόπουλου?   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χαίρομαι που εδώ στο φόρουμ υποστηρίζετε τον άλλωτε καταπιεσμένο ινδιάνικο λαό , τώρα πιστεύω αν βλέπατε γουέστερν θα είσασταν με τούς ινδιάνους και όχι με τους καμπόιδες  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο polyneikos
> 
> Επάγγελμα:Ειδικός ανθρώπινων πόρων(*εργασιακες σχέσεις*) για την ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση.
> 
> 
> Πες το κι έτσι.Μου φαίνεται την έχω πετύχει σε σκηνή "εκπαιδευτικού" περιεχομένου με τη Melissa Dettwiller..


ασε έχω δεί και εγω σε σκηνή εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου ανθρωπολογίας μια πολύ καλή αθλήτρια την ντενις μασίνο και άλλες γνωστές ,τι να κάνεις δουλειά είναι κι αυτή ο καθένας κάπως βγάζει το ψωμί του.   :01. Sneaky:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια και εγω έχω δει την Masino σε τολμηρα βίντεο,αστα να πάνε,ακατάλληλες σκηνες.Εντάξει αθλητικα κορμια είναι οι κοπέλες , πουλάνε και αν πληρωνονται αδρα γιατί να μην φωτογραφηθουν και λιγο ακατάλληλα,εδω μαζευει χρήμα η Μπεζενατακου απο αυτα,αυτες δεν θα το καναν;Αυτες στην Αμερικη πουλανε και τον ιδρώτα τους, μην το ψάχνουμε,μιλαμε για βιομηχανία θεαματος.Και επειδη ο Ruhl με κατηγορησε ότι δεν βάζω ποζα πλάτης,παρτε 2 φωτό.

----------


## NASSER

Ωραιες γοβες   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακριβώς και εγώ τις γόβες παρατηρούσα τώρα νασερ τι άλλο να δείς .  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

επίσης στο βίντεο με την μασίνο φαίνονται και οι επιπτώσεις των αας στήν αλοίωση των γυναικείων γενητικών οργάνων αλλα μην ξεχνάμε είναι και κάποιου επιπέδου απο αποψης μυικότητας δεν είναι φίτνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι εξισου σκληροπυρηνικες με το αντρικο επαγγελματικο bb αλλά πιστευω οτι οι αθλητριες τετοιου επιπεδου βγαζουν πολλά περισσότερα χρηματα από τον μεσο επαγγελματια pro.Δεν ξέρω αλλά είναι μερικες που ακόμα και μεσα από την σκληραδα που βγαζει το κορμι τους από φαρμακα και προπονηση παρολαυτα βγαζουν θηκυκότητα βλέπε Μασίνο.

Παρτε λίγο ακομα μεζε :

----------


## sakis72

de pezete!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM.****

----------


## Zoorlander

αυτη ειναι;

----------


## beefmeup

αρχοντα δεν ανεβαζουμε λινκ τετοιου τυπου.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sadistic

ΤΟΥ-ΜΠΑ-ΝΟ!!! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zoorlander

> αρχοντα δεν ανεβαζουμε λινκ τετοιου τυπου..


sorry... :02. Welcome:

----------


## nick1971

she is the best entertainer among muscular girls.
i have seen her two times and the experience was unique.
*
***γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM****

----------


## alwaysforthegood

ναι το ειδα και εγω το περιεργα βιντεο που λες.σιγουρα με την ληψη ανδρογενων ορμονων υπαρχουν αυτες οι παρενεργειες στις γυναικες..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

ωραιες ταινιες εχει γυρισει αυτη  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nico Cárdenas

Πρώτη φοτό είναι Μιαμι 100%   :01. Smile:  και ξέρω και που ακριβώς... :01. Smile:

----------

